# Identify media locks



## renice (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello,

sometimes if you want to unmount media there's still one or more process who locks it, so it can't get be free. Now i'm searching for a command to show this process similar *lsof* and *fuser* at linux.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2009)

sysutils/lsof ?


----------



## lme@ (Nov 18, 2009)

```
fstat(1)
```


----------



## renice (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm sorry, my question was not specific enough... 
fstat(1) is that what i was looking for.

Many thanks.


----------

